# MKV Rear Bag Installation



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Greetings everyone!

Installing the Double Bellow rear kit on a MKV GTI and at a crossroads.

I have drilled into the spring perches in order to install the nutsert into which the bag screws in. The passenger side was drilled perfectly and the nutsert was installed nice and tight without issue.

On the driver's side I drilled the hole just a hair too large and now the nutsert will not install; it just spins freely in the hole. I don't have a welder or anything of the sort to fix the issue. I can't think of anything that is good enough to reduce the tolerance between the nutsert and the perch wall. Here are the options I thought of:

1. Cut the spring perch on the driver's side and install nutsert into frame of the car (this is the second option from the manual airlift/bagriders suggests). The only thing with this is that one perch would be in the car, and the other would be cut. How will this affect the ride and height of the car in the rear, if at all?

2. Cut both perches and simply tap the frame to screw the studs on top of the bag directly into the frame of the car. Of course with this option, the nutserts basically are useless, and I would need to get a tap set.

When cutting the perches, just use a reciprocating saw?

Any feedback is welcome...thanks!

Q


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont see why they are even necessary. I have ran re5 and ss5 with dcups. I have ran them with the nipple, and with it shaved off and the bag straight on the frame. Never had a single issue. If you want to cut the nipple off, I would recommend an angle grinder with a decent cut off wheel. Cut it off, then shave it down :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had that happen. Took a flat head and put it just under the thread and hit it with a hammer. Four spot and it tightened up real quick. Completely forgot about it after a few months and never came loose one time.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I had that happen. Took a flat head and put it just under the thread and hit it with a hammer. Four spot and it tightened up real quick. Completely forgot about it after a few months and never came loose one time.


You put a flat head in the nutsert while in the perch to bend it and then it worked for you?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If i can try to explain better for the above poster.
He simply tried to make the round nutsert a square shape where it compresses down so that it would tighten and grip. With the nutsert mostly installed you can slip a flathead screw driver between the flat ridge of the nutsert and the frame/nipple and you can hammer it in 4 90 degree intervals to make the nutsert square a bit. This will help grip the frame/nipple and won't affect the threads since the threads start after the compression part of the nutsert.

Does that help?


----------



## camKG (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never understood why we need the nutsert if we still have the stock nipples on the car


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> If i can try to explain better for the above poster.
> He simply tried to make the round nutsert a square shape where it compresses down so that it would tighten and grip. With the nutsert mostly installed you can slip a flathead screw driver between the flat ridge of the nutsert and the frame/nipple and you can hammer it in 4 90 degree intervals to make the nutsert square a bit. This will help grip the frame/nipple and won't affect the threads since the threads start after the compression part of the nutsert.
> 
> Does that help?


That helped and worked like a charm.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> If i can try to explain better for the above poster.
> He simply tried to make the round nutsert a square shape where it compresses down so that it would tighten and grip. With the nutsert mostly installed you can slip a flathead screw driver between the flat ridge of the nutsert and the frame/nipple and you can hammer it in 4 90 degree intervals to make the nutsert square a bit. This will help grip the frame/nipple and won't affect the threads since the threads start after the compression part of the nutsert.
> 
> Does that help?


Thanks. I've never had a problem for over a year and still tight.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

camKG said:


> I've never understood why we need the nutsert if we still have the stock nipples on the car


If you hit a large bump or flex the bags just right, the bag will pop off the nipple. Moreso with mk4/mk6s with the solid beam bull****. It's easy to get back on, but still a pain. At the same time, it's super easy to get the nutsert in there, too.


----------

